# Open office et X11



## Macmactigan (27 Avril 2006)

En espérant ne pas reprendre un sujet déja abordé, je vous sollicite pour un petit coup de main.

oila recevant régulièrement des fichiers excel et PPS et ne souhaitant pas acheter MS office (trop cher pour ce que c'est), j'ai opté pour open office version béta puisque heureux possesseur d'une macintel je suis.
Mais voila open office ne semble as vouloir fonctionner, je pense que cela est lié au fait que X11 n'est pas démarré mais malheureuseent je ne trouve pas X11 dans mon dossier utilitaire.

Peut on m' aider, suis je sur la bonne voie ?
Merci d'avance ...


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

x11 est dans mon dossier utilitaire et j avais testé openoffice sans soucis,x11 s etait ouvert  automatiquement,x11 faisait parti du systeme je crois? en tout cas je ne l ai pas telechargé
sinon tu as neo office qui ne necessite pas x11,qui est un clone de microsoft office, et très fonctionnel,seul hic, il met au moins 30secondes a s ouvrir quand tu lance l application

pour x11 a mon avis tu peux le recuperer facilement,via ton moteur de recherche et en telechargement sur le web


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

telechargement gratuit de x11 ici, es en fait neo office n est pas encore optimisé pour intel

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/x11formacosx.html


----------



## Macmactigan (27 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ta rapide réponse.

Malheureusement j'ai déja rechercher X11 avec spotlight qui ne le retrouve pas et lorsque je télécharge X11 un message m'informe que je ne peux l'installer, un logiciel plus récent étant déja en place ....
Arg .....


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

j ai vu la version macintel de open office sur logicielmac.com, regarde si c est la meme version que la tienne (tu disais la beta), si c est une version plus finalisée celà marchera peut etre?  malheureusement je n ai pas d autres idées....


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Pour l'installation X11 et OpenOffice [alias OOo], un sujet est déjà ouvert dans un forum : "Unix, Linux et OpenSource".
J'y envoie cette discussion.

OOo existe déjà pour Intel, ce qui est va t'aider dans l'immédiat. NeoOffice sera disponible pour Intel dans l'année vraisemblablement : le coeur de l'application est le même que celui de OpenOffice, avec une interface adaptée à celle de Mac OS X par l'utilisation de Java, remplaçant X11.
Dans le même forum, tu trouveras un Howto concernant OOo (utile pour récupérer les polices du Mac dans OOo


----------



## blacky (27 Avril 2006)

X11 est disponible sur le disque d'installation de Tiger. C'est d'ailleurs la version   recommandée. 
Ca marche impécablement bien avec OOo sur intel.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Où l'on voit d'ailleurs qu'il vaudrait mieux installer X11 dès l'installation du système : cela aurait évité pas mal de soucis vus dans les fils précédents (avec confusion des versions, pour les Mac PPC)


----------



## Macmactigan (1 Mai 2006)

merci pour votre aide mon problème est résolu il m'a juste suffit d'aller télécharger X11 proposé par Macos X facile pour que mon problème soit résolu.
Par contre je ne l'ai jamais troué sur mon disque d'installation MacOS X et j'ai chercher pourtant ...


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2006)

Eh bien si, ça y est. Depuis Panther en tous cas (avant, je n'étais pas né).
SI tu te balades avec le Terminal, tu le trouveras.


----------



## epiney (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjours,

Voila j'aimerai utiliser Gimp et j'ai lu les différents messages pour installer X11. J'ai donc installer le package qui se trouve sur mon cd (j'ai Tiger). L'installation se passe sans souci aucun message d'erreur mais X11 n'apparait pas dans mon dossier utilitaire !! Gimp me demande donc toujours d'installer X11...... Je comprend pas ce qu'il se passe.... Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner car j'aimerai bien utiliser Gimp et dans peu de temps Openoffice

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
Dans Macintosh HD>Bibliothèque>Receipts tu devrais normalement trouver un "X11User.pkg", double-clic dessus.
Sinon recommence l'installation de X11.
C'moon.


----------



## epiney (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai désinstaller le develloper tools et j'ai réinstaller X11 depuis le cd tiger mais j'ai toujours le même problème X11 n'apparait pas dans utilitaire et Gimp refuse de démarrer ??? Si j'essaie de faire ce que tu m'as dit l'installation met une erreur. Je pense que c'est parce que X11 est déjà installer mais n'apparait toujours pas dans utilitaire..... Je ne comprend plus rien. Avez vous des solutions ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2006)

Supprime le fichier X11User.pkg qui est dans /Bibliothèque/Receipts/ puis relance l'installation de X11 depuis le DVD de Tiger


----------



## epiney (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai pas de fichier X11User.pkg dans Receipts... j'ai seulement X11SDK.pkg qui est ajouté lorsque j'installe X11 depuis le CD de tiger...

Vous voyez une autre solution ?.....

Désolé pour toute ces questions mais j'aimerait bien arriver a fair fonctionner Gimp....

Encore merci


----------



## epiney (3 Juin 2006)

j'ai eut quelques soucis pour installer X11 USER car je ne le trouvais pas dans le DVD d'installation uniquement le X11 SDK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais en faisant une recherche " X11USER " il me la trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et double clic pour installer et voila X11 USER installer et après double clic sur GIMP et l'instal démarre et voila GIMP installer


----------



## Gautier (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé X11 sur un MacBook Pro a peine déballé en partant du CD d'installation. C'est installé mais ça plante au démarrage. On voit le menu X11 apparaître une seconde puis... arrêt. Aucun message n'apparaît. Du coup, Gimp ne se lance pas.
Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Thierry6 (5 Juin 2006)

probablement ton fichier .xinitrc qui est mauvais

tu ouvres le Terminal et tapes
rm .xinitrc

et ensuite
cp /etc/x11/xinit/xinitrc .xinitrc

ça pourrait être ça.


----------



## Gautier (5 Juin 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> probablement ton fichier .xinitrc qui est mauvais


  c'était ça. Plus de problème maintenant (enfin, avec X11, le MacBook Pro s'est déjà planté quelques fois mais c'est un autre sujet).

Etrange quand même ce fichier foireux alors que j'ai installé X11 à partir du DVD d'installation, sur un Mac tout neuf  Mais l'important est que ça marche :rateau:


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2006)

Le fichier ~/.xinitrc n'est pas installé par le package concerné. Il provient sans aucun doute d'une autre manip'.


----------



## Gautier (6 Juin 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le fichier ~/.xinitrc n'est pas installé par le package concerné. Il provient sans aucun doute d'une autre manip'.


Alors il doit provenir d'un ancien Mac depuis lequel des fichiers ont été récupérés.


----------



## Charly777 (8 Juin 2006)

Dans la même logique que Epinay,

impossible d'installer X11.  
Je voulais moi même l'installer pour gimp. Dans le chemin qu'indique Bompi il n'y a rien, pas de X11.pkg ou autre chose qui ressemble à X11.
Spotlight ne trouve rien également (rien en rapport avec le logiciel). Sur mon cd d'installation impossible de le trouver (là, je suis un boulet :hein:    ), bref je vais le télécharger et au moment de l'installer l'ordi refuse car, soit disant, déjà installé.

Je ne comprends pas une idée s'ils vous plaît ?

Merci. Charly


----------



## Imaginus (8 Juin 2006)

Deja bu
X11 s'installe uniquement a partir du DVD de Tiger. 
Sinon ca marche pas...


----------



## Charly777 (8 Juin 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Deja bu
> X11 s'installe uniquement a partir du DVD de Tiger.
> Sinon ca marche pas...




Alors dans ce cas je vais faire le gros "boulet" mais sur quel dvd d'installation il est. Je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
DVD1 sur autres soft je ne le trouve pas.
DVD2 il n'y a que mac os9

Merci.


----------



## ericb2 (8 Juin 2006)

ericb->Charly777
Normalement, l'installation de X11 est décrite dans ce *HowTo OpenOffice.org et X11*

En espérant que cela t'aide

-- 
Eric Bachard


----------

